# The Necrons created humans (your thoughts?)



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Just a thought I experienced, it is stated the Old Ones had nothing to do with humanity. It has also been stated long ago the necrons implanted the pariah gene into humanity, perhaps the necrons were the ones who originally created humanity?

You may say the humans are psyker by nature, well who is to say the necrons were not psyker by nature in their original biological forms? It was only once they did the life transference that it states in the codex that the C'Tans consumed the "life essence" that came out during their transference.

My belief is that humanity was the necrons way of ensuring their biological lineage lived on, now why werent humans short lived? This is due to their star not being as toxic to them.

Additionally the dragon of mars fled to of all places in the entire galaxy, to Earth. Now keep in mind with the new necron codex it strongly dismantles the dragon of earth/mars being the void dragon anymore, but it still is interesting.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lux said:


> it is stated the Old Ones had nothing to do with humanity.


Is it?



Lux said:


> Additionally the dragon of mars fled to of all places in the entire galaxy, to Earth. Now keep in mind with the new necron codex it strongly dismantles the dragon of earth/mars being the void dragon anymore, but it still is interesting.


I wouldn't say that. The new lore simply suggests that the Dragon of Mars is just a C'tan shard rather than an actual C'tan.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

The New codex...correct me if I am inaccurate here, clearly goes on to describe the dragon of mars as not being a Ctan. Furthermore it goes on to say that a human wouldn't know what a Ctan was if they were to see one, and likely have never seen one before.

Looks like they purposely were putting down the theory of the dragon of mars being a Ctan, shard or whole.

And yes it does state the old ones had nothing to do with humanity (or they did little to nothing to humanity due to time constraints of the war - but it clearly states they did not create them), I do not recall from which codex but I would imagine it was an eldar one when discussing the war of heaven.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

I've called the Emperor a douche bag, liar, paranoid, and completely responsible for the heresy and it's fall out. The one thing I wouldn't label him as is being "human." For a guy who actually doesn't have a real face I don't think we really know what the Emperor is capable of. I'm sure he'd know a daemon from an ancient entity of the materium if he'd seen one.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Lux said:


> The New codex...correct me if I am inaccurate here, clearly goes on to describe the dragon of mars as not being a Ctan. Furthermore it goes on to say that a human wouldn't know what a Ctan was if they were to see one, and likely have never seen one before.
> 
> Source? or quote please
> 
> ...


You can attack Horus, THE EMPRAH! And papa smurf as much as you want but when you target the Necrons its game on.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello aboytervigon it is a pleasure to make your acquaintance .


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well atleast this one is not as bad as some of the other threads ... Ole boy still has a problem giving sources though.:hang1::smoke::suicide:


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Sounds feasible, after all they have the technology to transfer themselves to metal bodies.

However to say they created the human race is a little far fetched probably more likely gave humanity some sort of boost not as allies but as a way of creating billions of souls throughout the galaxy, after all when they went to sleep they had pretty much eradicated all life from the galaxy.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

If you want to go by Lexicanum, "Among their creations also included early Mankind who were tree beasts that were part of their ecosystem but otherwise had no greater role defined for them by the Old Ones." The source is cited as Codex: Necrons, pg. 9, but I don't have that on hand. Someone check?

I'd trust Lex over Lux. Just sayin'.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmm interesting, very perplexing for as far as I know from the materials I have read it states the old ones did not create humanity but did tamper with them.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Lux said:


> Hmm interesting, very perplexing for as far as I know from the materials I have read it states the old ones did not create humanity but did tamper with them.


And where did we read this?


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

I think humanity is an accident of evolution running it's course. I believe I recall a cryptek musing on the similarity between necrontyr and human biology, and creating a similar pattern.
But, as Illuminor Szeras has not discovered the "secrets of life", as stated directly in his entry, I doubt the necrons are capable of creating life.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Sothot said:


> I think humanity is an accident of evolution running it's course. I believe I recall a cryptek musing on the similarity between necrontyr and human biology, and creating a similar pattern.
> But, as Illuminor Szeras has not discovered the "secrets of life", as stated directly in his entry, I doubt the necrons are capable of creating life.


Yeah, in _Hammer & Anvil_ the Cryptek does talk about the similarities between Necrontyr and Humans. Interesting stuff, but could be a throw away line. We'll see.

Also, I like how they can't figure out how to create life but can kill gods... Seems a tad backwards, wouldn't you think?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

The codex has very little on the Void Dragon. Only that it was the most powerful of the C'tan. I still think it is very possibly, that the Void Dragon kept himself whole.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Lux said:


> Hmm interesting, very perplexing for as far as I know from the materials I have read it states the old ones did not create humanity but did tamper with them.


It's strange, because in Lexicanum, it's the opposite. The Old Ones created humanity, but didn't tamper with them - they just left humans alone, to evolve and run their own course. Still, I'm not sure _which_ Necron Codex that info is from, so I'm not trusting it 100%.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

We just had a war in another thread that's to many pages to count.......No the Necron's didn't and can't create life. Nowhere has it's stated they have this ability. Even if they could I doubt they wold be able to create a warp touched race like mankind. It's obvious the only contribuition to the human gene from their faction was the pariah gene.It's common sense, why make a warp sensitive race if your going to create pariah's? Answer is you odn't. You make a race like the Tau who have no warp influence. The Old Ones were responsible for humanity as they are the only ones capable of creating life in the materium that have the ability to bestow warp power on younger races i.e. eldar,orks,and jokero.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I put out this idea in a weeks-old thread, just for shits & giggles. It would be fun for an Old One-created race to then be messed with by Necrontyr; or even an old devolved Necrontyr colony to be 'uplifted' by the Old Ones.
Either way, this is not a new idea since the new 'dex expanded the 'crons' background.

GFP


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lux said:


> The New codex...correct me if I am inaccurate here, clearly goes on to describe the dragon of mars as not being a Ctan. Furthermore it goes on to say that a human wouldn't know what a Ctan was if they were to see one, and likely have never seen one before.
> 
> Looks like they purposely were putting down the theory of the dragon of mars being a Ctan, shard or whole.
> 
> And yes it does state the old ones had nothing to do with humanity (or they did little to nothing to humanity due to time constraints of the war - but it clearly states they did not create them), I do not recall from which codex but I would imagine it was an eldar one when discussing the war of heaven.





ckcrawford said:


> The codex has very little on the Void Dragon. Only that it was the most powerful of the C'tan. I still think it is very possibly, that the Void Dragon kept himself whole.


No, the White Dwarf magazine is as canon as any codex. And the curent issue lists several of the C'tan shards and how they manifest. 

The Dragon is among them, so we can assume that the Dragon is a c'tan, and that it was reduced to shards like the others. 



On topic, the old codex had it that the Old Ones first tampered with mankind's earliest ancestors shortly before they were wiped out. It then hints elsewhere that the necons or c'tan planted the seeds for the pariah gene and that later raw elemental evolution took hold, turning these noisy but harmless beings into the life form that now infests a million worlds. 

The current codex is completely devoid of any such references, so if they exist elsewhere they may have merit, otherwise I would generally not regard it too highly. 

Given that the pariahs are gone from the necron lore, yet psychic nulls still exist, it is my theory that a rewrite is in the works crediting the Emperor to the development of the null gene. Given his plan to starve Chaos and utilize the webway, this is something I would not put past him.


----------



## Rosco151 (Apr 23, 2011)

In the updated Codex: Necrons I thought it said that the Old Ones were aware of Humanity as a developing species, but that they had not created them and had left them alone due to some unknown property or spark of potential they found in us.

As for The Dragon, I think the new fluff fits better with the possiblity that the Emperor imprisoned him within Mars - He imprisoned a shard of The Dragon perhaps?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll give you credit Lux- this isn't quite the infamous stuff I was coming in expecting. It's an interesting enough concept given the history of Necron fluff, and is plausible enough compared to some of your other...speculations. 

The problem though is that there is no real evidence to fall back on. The new Necron codex discusses almost very little about the past codex fluff/retcons. Pariahs simply vanish out of thin air and the C'tan got sharded. In this, that means a good bit of the original fluff still applies, but things such as the Pariah and Dragon are far too hazy to rely on as evidence.

Now if you said something like the Necrons _influenced _humanity that would be much more plausible, given how the codex does hint things like the earliest civilizations were aided by the Triarch and UFOs are actually things like Night Scythes. Plus that doesn't include the pariah gene that may or may not still exist. But created them? I don't think so.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

Love these types of discussions, although they will always end in the same way, no one ever being able to agree 100% but that is the beauty of the 40k universe, it allows us all to interoperate what we want to, so we can all bring our own unique story to the background of the 40k universe :grin: 

People often state that the word of the Codex and White Dwarf are cannon, and yes that is correct but only from that particular species view, as about each species looks at the universe around them and that is why there is so many different view points on each and every subject,

Taking the above these are my views, no hard evidence, no quotes just what I like to think could be the case :grin:

in the case of the Human Race I believe that they were found by the Old Ones and not created like some of the other races, the “Old Ones” being who they were saw a potential in them as a species and implanted the Psyker gene within them to allow them to reach the full potential that they saw within humanity,

Learning of this the Necrons planted the pariah gene within humanity in order to wipe out the trait that the “Old Ones” had planted within the species, and also so that they could use Humanity at a later date to their own ends, but with the loss later and there slumber they were never able to implement this plan

Just my thoughts, know a lot of people will disagree but as I said that’s the beauty of this hobby :grin:

Next the Void Dragon on Mars

We know that the new Dex states that the Necrons destroyed the C’Tan and broke them into Shards, but it does not give a full list of which ones or if it was all of them,

I like to believe that the Necrons didn’t succeed with destroying all the C’Tan out there but severally weakened some of them and that maybe when battling to destroy the dragon they merely fractured it, and in its weakened state it escaped to a place out of the reach of the Necrons and to a place that it new, Mars where it had previously been (above idea for Humanity/ Old Ones/ C’Tan fluff)to recuperate and heal while it watched over Humanity and hopefully later influence and control them to raise a new species to take control of the galaxy again

But we know from the stories that it didn’t fully heal and that the Humans gained the Pysker gene so it could not submit its control over the Human race as it would have liked, and the Emperor took advantage of this later to seal it away, as even he could not kill the dragon completely

Ok will go now, have gone on for far to long lol hope you like my thoughts :grin:


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

ive always wondered what the necrontyr looked like in comparison to their necrodermis and being as the human skeleton look very similar to the necrons ive wondered if maybe there was a link between the two races.

now some of you will say there is quite a few differences but if you were to make yourself a robot body you would use abit of creative license on it to make you look the business. now throw in a few things like pariah genes and possible star gods in the vancinity not to mention webway portals its not too farfetched to suggest mankind not simply growing out of the ground or primordial soup of ancient earth.

add to the ease of which mankind pretty much has a primal tendency to destroy everything thats foreign to it then there is quite a few similarities could be said to link the two races. 

would certainly make things abit different if it turned out to be the case.


on the other hand i had the idea of the old ones creating mankind from the necrontyrs dna as a parting gift to the necrons to show them what they have become and the potential they could have had if they hadnt fallen for the lies of the ctan. hell it could add something to how the silent king came to realise the folly that had fallen the necrontyr in copying their minds into metal bodies and becoming the slaves of the ctan.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

If there most brillianty Cryptek can't create life than the necrons can't, Szeras(how ever you spell it) can not create life cause he doesn't understand it.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

nar not the necrons, MISTER..... ANDERSON..........This aint the Matrix ! 

id rather you'd say Lizard men did ! (hate the Necrons....)


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

But the Old ones created the lizardmen! So if the lizardmen created the Necrons.....The Old Ones masterminded there own downfall!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

@C'tan Chimera: The pariah gene does still exist, as we still have culexus assassins and psychic blanks around. 

However, the development/evolution of that gene is no longer hinted at being the work of the necrons/c'tan. Likely the Emperor.

Personally I think that given the confessed similarities between the necrontyr and humanity by the cryptek in the SoB book, that the Old Ones the were behind Humanity's initial evolution. Similar story the eldar. 

I theorized before (based on the timeline in the old cron codex) that the eldar were created to resemble the necrontyr shortly after the biotransference as a way of insult.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

This is almost like some reverse battlestar galactica awesomeness.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

I feel like if you walked up to Matt Ward and said "hey I like how you made it so the Necrons created Humanity in your Necron codex." I'm pretty sure he'd look at you like your crazy and wonder why you've interupted him while he was making love to the ultramarines codex.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Lux said:


> Just a thought I experienced, it is stated the Old Ones had nothing to do with humanity. It has also been stated long ago the necrons implanted the pariah gene into humanity, perhaps the necrons were the ones who originally created humanity?
> 
> You may say the humans are psyker by nature, well who is to say the necrons were not psyker by nature in their original biological forms? It was only once they did the life transference that it states in the codex that the C'Tans consumed the "life essence" that came out during their transference.
> 
> ...


----------

